# patterns



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Loom-Patterns

there are a bunch of cute patterns here


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/loom_knitting.php


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

http://gettinitpegged.com/twisted-stitches/

http://gettinitpegged.com/freebies/


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks! I posted some cute hats and mittens here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62204-1.html


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

http://goodknitkisses.blogspot.com/2011/06/pattern-loom-knit-granny-round.html

this has a great video to make granny rounds


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/free-patterns.html


----------



## desireealan (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks all these websites


----------



## Elizabeth Wright (Feb 10, 2012)

Might As Well Be Spring
Designed by: Melanie Mays

Pattern Source: http://www.fortheloveofyarn.com
Designers email: [email protected]
Designer's website: http://oldfashionedknittingboard.com
This pattern was originally designed for the July 2006 issue of Creative Knitting Magazine and was entitled Summer Breeze (however, Ive retain all rights to the pattern). I wanted knitting board and round loom knitters to see that so much more can be created on knitting looms than just hats, socks and scarves. This pattern is designed for use with my product, The Old Fashioned Knitting Board, the original 3-in-one knitting tool. Don't be fooled by the imitators! Though the Old Fashioned Knitting Board is less than 11inches in length, you can knit sweaters in all sizes, simply by knitting as you would knit on a round loom and by knitting sweaters in sections. The stitch is simple, but I would suggest that you tackle this pattern after you've familiarized yourself with knitting board and round loom stitches and techniques.
This pattern is a:Frame knitting board pattern for knitting boards with extra pegs on the ends. Can also be made on round looms. If made this way, you'll need a spool knitter to make the faux cables to finish the sweater.
Skill Level: Intermediate to Experienced
Credits: Photos taken by Todd Randall and Melanie Mays

Materials:
Yarn:
Patons Grace Sport weight cotton yarn* (136 yds/50g per ball):
5(5, 6, 7) balls Sky #60130 (MC)
Red Heart Tiki Nylon ribbon yarn * (157 yds/50g per ball ):
3(3, 4, 5) balls Aruba #3961 (MC)
Crochet Hooks :
Size 4 ( 2.00 mm) steel crochet hook to lift stitches
Size G/6/4.00 mm aluminum crochet hook for binding off and finishing
Notions and Accessories :
Stitch markers; Row counter; Large-eye needle
Special Note: This pattern is designed for the Old Fashioned Knitting Board, a rake/frame board with extra pegs for circular and spool knitting. It has 15 pegs on the upper and lower boards with 2 extra Rounder Pegs for a total of 32 knitting pegs. Any wood peg rake knitting board or circular loom with a similar gauge and peg count of 30 can knit this pattern with gauge adjustments. Nail rake knitting boards will have to adjust the pattern to fit the gauge of the board and can knit this pattern in two pieces, front and back, with increases and decreases. See peg chart on next page. Adjust to fit the gauge of your knitting board or round loom.
Size:
S(M, L, XL)-Instructions are given for the smallest size, with larger sizes in parentheses.
Finished Measurements :
Chest: 33" (37", 41", 45")
Waist: 31" (35 2", 40 2", 42 2")
Hip: 36" (40", 45", 49")
Length: 19 ¾ " (20 ¾", 21", 22")
Pattern Stitch :
Knit stitch made with flat stitch
Stockinette with fl st: Row after row of fl st makes stockinette st (St st) for knitting boards.Gauge:
12 sts and 28 rows = 4 inches/10cm or 15 knitting pegs in stockinette st
Add or subtract knitting pegs to obtain an accurate gauge if you're using another knitting board or round loom. See following Peg Chart.
Peg Chart :

Design Notes :
Body is worked in three sections for the front and three sections for the back. Make two center pieces, two left pieces and two right pieces. Join sections by sewing with a large-eye needle.
Knit with cotton and ribbon yarn together. When wrapping and lifting stitches, be sure to get both strands over the knitting pegs.
Use #4 steel crochet hook to lift the stitch. Hold the hook vertically to lift the stitches.
Add yarn only at the beginning or end of a row, never in the middle of a row. To add yarn, place sl kn over peg and wrap the rest of the row. KO. This locks the yarn in place.
Its important to count the rows correctly. The CO row isnt counted. Row 1 is the first counted row of knitting. Always wrap the row; KO; then mark the row as counted. Odd rows wrap to the left. Even rows wrap to the right.
Find your size and circle the corresponding numbers in parentheses throughout the pattern. This will help you follow the pattern.
To block, spray pieces with water. Place a cotton kitchen towel over the piece. Set iron on low heat. Press lightly so that pieces lie flat.
Special Abbreviations
fl st: flat stitch dec: decrease
sl kn: slipknot inc: increase
KO: knit off k: knit
BO: bind off
CO: cast on
Knitting Board Terms
Slipped stitch (sl st): Skip the first peg (last peg of the previous row) at the beg of the new row to make a finished edge and allow the knitting to proceed through the board evenly. Skipping means that you dont wrap around the peg. The skipped peg has one loop from the previous row. The rest of the pegs have two loops. Dont KO the loop on the skipped peg. That will result in a dropped st and the knitting will unravel. The sl st alternates between each end of the knitting on every row.
Knit off (KO): Lifting the bottom loop over the top loop.
E-wrap CO: For rake/frame boards, place sl kn on first peg to the left on the lower board. For circular looms place sl kn on any peg. Wrapping to the right, keep the yarn on the inside of the board. Wrap yarn to the right of the next peg and back around to the left. Continue around in this pattern for the specified number of knitting
pegs.
flat stitch (fl st): Hold the yarn at the top of the knitting pegs. This acts as a top loop. KO the bottom loops over the top loops.
inc end of row: On row that needs to inc, use fl st to last st on the row. KO. E-wrap around the next peg to inc the row by one st. Next row: Sl st and continue to wrap in the pattern st. The following row will show a full st inc.
inc beg of row : E-wrap around the next peg to the right or left that will inc the row by one st. Sl st and continue to wrap in the pattern st. KO. The row is increased by one st. The following row will show a full st inc.
dec end of row: On the row that dec, use fl st to the 2nd to the last st on the row. KO. Take the loop off the last peg and place it over the 2nd to the last peg. KO. The row is decreased by one st. Next row: Sl st and continue to wrap in the pattern st.
dec beg of row: Take the first loop off the peg and place it on the next knitting peg to the right or the left that has a loop. KO. Sl st and continue wrapping the row. The row is now decreased by one st. Sl st and continue to wrap in the pattern st. KO.
Yarn over (YO): Lay yarn over a crochet hook.
Bind off (BO): Turn the board to the last knitted stitch. Remove the loop from the last peg and place it on the size G crochet hook. Remove the next loop from the next knitting peg to the left and place it on the size G crochet hook. There are now two loops on the crochet hook. YO. Use the crochet hook to pull the yarn through both loops on the hook. This makes a single crochet (sc). * Remove the next loop off the next peg to the left. Place it on the hook. There are now two loops on the hook. YO. Draw the yarn through both loops.* Repeat between *s until all the loops are removed from the board. Cut the yarn from the skein leaving a 4 to 6 in tail. Draw the tail through the last loop on the hook and remove the crochet hook. Tie a knot to secure.
i-cord: Place slip knot on knitting peg 1; keep yarn on inside of knitting board and sk knitting peg 3; ewrap knitting peg 5; take yarn across board; ewrap knitting peg 6; keep yarn on inside of knitting board and sk knitting peg 4; ewrap knitting peg 2. Push yarn down to bottom of knitting pegs. Do fl st, keeping yarn in back of skipped pegs. KO. Repeat for desired length.
BO for i-cord: Take loop off any peg and place it on the peg diagonally across from it. KO. Take another loop and place it on the peg diagonally across from it. KO. Take a loop and place it over the last loop. KO. Remove from board. Take yarn through last loop. Knot to finish.

Pattern Stitch Flat Stitch
Pattern:
BODY
Center, make 2, Stockinette stitch (St st)
CO 21 pegs (22, 25, 25) in e-wrap CO st
Rows 1-94 (100, 104, 104): Knit even in fl st
Mark row 79 (85, 85, 85) on both ends w/stitch markers for ease in joining.
BO
Left piece, make 2; keep all inc & dec on the left; St st
CO 22 pegs (25, 27, 30) in e-wrap CO st
Rows 1-2: Knit even in fl st.
Row 3: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row. Peg count: 21 pegs (24, 26, 29)
NOTE: Find your size to knit the remaining rows of the left piece
SMALL left piece rows 4-132
Rows 4-14: Knit even in fl st.
Row 15: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row. Peg count: 20
Rows 16-26: Knit even in fl st.
Row 27: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row. Peg count: 19
Rows 28-38: Knit even in fl st.
Row 39: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row. Peg count: 18
Rows 40-50: Knit even in fl st.
Row 51: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row. Peg count: 17
Rows 52-78. Knit even in fl st.
Cap Sleeve for Small
Row 79: Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row. Mark both ends of this row w/st marker for ease in joining.
Peg count: 18
Row 80: Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg count: 18
Row 81: Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row.
Peg count: 19
Row 82: Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg count: 19
Row 83: Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row.
Peg count: 20
Rows 84-132: Knit even in fl st. Mark both ends of row 94 w/stitch marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: 20
BO. Block.
MEDIUM-left piece rows 4-140
Rows 4-15: Knit even in fl st.
Row 16: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg Count: M-23
Rows 17-28: Knit even in fl st.
Row 29: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row. Peg Count: M-22
Rows 30-41: Knit even in fl st (see pg. 4).
Row 42: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg Count: M-21
Rows 43-54: Knit even in fl st .
Row 55: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row. Peg Count: M-20
Rows 56-84: Knit even in fl st.
Cap Sleeve for size Medium
Row 85: Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row . Mark both ends of this row w/st marker for ease in joining.
Peg Count: M-21
Row 86: Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg Count: M-21
Row 87: Knit even in fl st to end of row. Inc one st at end of row. Peg Count: M-22
Rows 88-140: Knit even in fl st. Mark both ends of row 100 w/st marker for ease in joining.
Peg Count: M-22
LARGE-left piece rows 4-144
Rows 4-15: Knit even in fl st .
Row 16: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg Count: L-25
Rows 17-28: Knit even in fl st .
Row 29: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row . Peg Count: L-24
Rows 30-41: Knit even in fl st .
Row 42: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg Count: L-23
Rows 43-54: Knit even in fl st .
Row 55: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row . Peg Count: L-22
Rows 56-84: Knit even in fl st .
Cap Sleeve for size Large
Row 85: Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row. Mark both ends of this row w/st marker for ease in joining.
Peg Count: L-23
Row 86: Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg Count: L-23
Row 87: Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row .
Peg count: L-24
Rows 88-144: Knit even in fl st . Mark both ends of row 102 w/stitch marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: L-24
BO. Block.
XLARGE-left piece rows 4-148
Rows 4-12: Knit even in fl st .
Row 13: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row . Peg Count: 28
Rows 14-22: Knit even in fl st .
Row 23: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row . Peg Count: 27
Rows 24-32: Knit even in fl st .
Row 33: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row . Peg Count: 26
Rows 34-42: Knit even in fl st .
Row 43: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row . Peg Count: 25
Rows 44-52: Knit even in fl st .
Row 53: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row . Peg Count: 24
Rows 54-84: Knit even in fl st .
Cap Sleeve for size XLarge
Row 85: Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row . Mark both ends of this row w/st marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: 25
Row 86: Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg Count: 25
Row 87: Knit even in fl st to end of row. Inc one st at end of row . Peg Count: 26
Row 88: Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg Count: 26
Row 89: Knit even in fl st to end of row. Inc one st at end of row . Peg Count: 27
Rows 90-148: Knit even in fl st . Mark both ends of row 104 w/stitch marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: 27
BO Block.
Right piece, make 2; keep all inc & dec on the right; St st
CO 22 pegs (25, 27, 30) in e-wrap CO st .
Rows 1-2: Knit even in fl st .
Row 3: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg Count: 21(24, 26, 29)
NOTE: Find your size to knit the remaining rows of the right piece
SMALL-right piece rows 4-132
Rows 4-14: Knit even in fl st.
Row 15: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg count: 20
Rows 16-26: Knit even in fl st.
Row 27: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg count: 19
Rows 28-38: Knit even in fl st .
Row 39: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg count: 18
Rows 40-50: Knit even in fl st .
Row 51: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg count: 17
Rows 52-78. Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row 78 (beg of row 79). Peg Count: 18
Cap Sleeve for size Small
Row 79: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row . Mark both ends of this row w/st marker for ease in joining. Peg count: 18
Row 80: Knit in fl st to end of row. Inc one st at end of row (beg of row 81). Peg count: 19
Row 81: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row.
Peg count: 19
Row 82: Knit in fl st to end of row. Inc one st at end of row (beg of row 83) Peg Count: 20
Rows 83-132: Knit even in fl st (see pg. 4). Mark both ends of row 94 w/st marker for ease in joining. Peg count: 20
BO. Block.
MEDIUM-right piece rows 4-140
Rows 4-15: Knit even in fl st .
Row 16: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row . Peg Count: M-23
Rows 17-28: Knit even in fl st .
Row 29: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg Count: M-22
Rows 30-41: Knit even in fl st .
Row 42: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row . Peg Count: M-21
Rows 43-54: Knit even in fl st .
Row 55: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg Count: M-20
Rows 56-84: Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row 84 (beg of row 85). Peg Count: M-21
Cap Sleeve for size Medium
Row 85: Knit even in fl st . Mark both ends of this row w/st marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: M-21
Row 86: Knit in fl st to end of row. Inc one st at end of row (beg of row 87). Peg Count: M-22
Rows 87-140: Knit even in fl st . Mark both ends of row 100 w/stitch marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: M-22
LARGE-right piece rows 4-144
Rows 4-15: Knit even in fl st .
Row 16: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row. Peg Count: L-25
Rows 17-28: Knit even in fl st.
Row 29: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row (see pg. 4). Peg Count: L-24
Rows 30-41: Knit even in fl st .
Row 42: Knit in fl st to 2nd st from end of row. Dec one st at end of row . Peg Count: M-23
Rows 43-54: Knit even in fl st.
Row 55: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg Count: L-22
Rows 56-84: Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row 84 (beg of row 85). Peg Count: L-23
Cap Sleeve for size Large
Row 85: Knit even in fl st. Mark both ends of this row w/st marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: L-23
Row 86: Knit in fl st to end of row. Inc one st at end of row (beg of row 87). Peg Count: L-24
Rows 87-144: Knit even in fl st. Mark both ends of row 102 w/stitch marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: L-24
BO. Block.
XLARGE-right piece rows 4-148
Rows 4-12: Knit even in fl st.
Row 13: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg Count: 28
Rows 14-22: Knit even in fl st.
Row 23: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg Count: 27
Rows 24-32: Knit even in fl st.
Row 33: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg Count: 26
Rows 34-42: Knit even in fl st .
Row 43: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row . Peg Count: 25
Rows 44-52: Knit even in fl st.
Row 53: Dec one st at beg of row. Knit in fl st to end of row. Peg Count: 24
Rows 54-84: Knit even in fl st. Inc one st at end of row 84 (beg of row 85). Peg Count: 25
Cap Sleeve for size XLarge
Row 85: Knit in fl st. Mark both ends of this row w/st marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: 25
Row 86: Knit in fl st to end of row. Inc one st at end of row (beg of row 87). Peg Count: 26
Row 87: Knit in fl st to end of row. Mark both ends of this row w/st marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: 26
Row 88: Knit in fl st to end of row. Inc one st at end of row (beg of row 89). Peg Count: 27
Rows 89-148: Knit even in fl st. Mark both ends of row 104 w/stitch marker for ease in joining. Peg Count: 27
BO. Block.
Finishing:
OPTIONAL
Sweater in photo is finished only around the neckline with sc. The faux cables hide the rough edges at the bottom of the sweater and around the armholes. Finishing around the bottom of the sweater is optional. The CO row is always loose. There are two ways to correct this.
1. Crochet Finish: Assemble sweater first . Using size G crochet hook, sc in CO row around bottom of entire sweater.
2. Knitting Board Finish: Do not assemble sweater. Bring beg of panel up through center of the knitting board. Place the CO row over the lower board pegs of the knitting board; circular looms place on pegs anywhere in the circle. Stretch the stitches out as much as possible over as many pegs as possible. If the original panel was knitted over 21 knitting pegs, try to stretch it to at least 19 knitting pegs. Be sure to get the side stitches as well. Place slip knot on peg over last CO row st on the right of the board. Fl st across the board to the left. KO bottom loop on every peg. Turn the board. BO. Assemble sweater. Crochet neckline see below.
Crochet Neckline Finish: Working from the inside of sweater, crochet sl st around inside of front neckline; sc from left front shoulder to left back shoulder; sl st inside back neckline; sc from right back shoulder to right front shoulder.
Assembly
Sew 3 front panels together, matching the stitch markers on each section. Sew 3 back panels together, matching the stitch markers on each section. Sew shoulder seams. Start at bottom of sweater and sew side seams, matching the stitch markers. Do not sew rows 79(85, 85, 85) to shoulder seam for armhole.
Edging-bottom of sweater-Optional
i-cord Faux Cable: Follow instructions to make i-cords in fl st. Make 3.
Length of i-cords: approx 40" (44", 49", 53")
Tack top of i-cords. Tightly braid cords. Tack end of i-cords. Tack braided faux cable around bottom of sweater.
NOTE: Circular loom knitters need to purchase a spool knitter.
i-cords cant be knitted on circular looms.
Edging-sleeves-make 2-Optional
i-cord Faux Cable: Make as above.
Length of i-cords: approx 17" (18",19", 20"). Tack braided faux cables around armholes of sweater.
Schematic:
Click here to download
Board Layout :

Stitches:

e-wrap CO stitch
Flat stitch Row 1; KO
Flat stitch Row 2; KO

I-cord:
i-cord CO
i-cord Row 1

i-cord KO
Meet the Designer:
Melanie Mays is the owner of Diva Crochet & Knitting and The Old Fashioned Knitting Board.


----------



## Elizabeth Wright (Feb 10, 2012)

I found the sleeveless sweater and though I would share it.


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

cable on Knifty knitter loom


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

All the links I have here are Knifty knitter patterns, I don't know about the other ones


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Good to know Jen! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.squidoo.com/search/results?q=loom+patterns#q=loom+patterns

hippie chick posted this site in a different section....this is a great one for KK looms!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Jen said:


> http://www.squidoo.com/search/results?q=loom+patterns#q=loom+patterns
> 
> hippie chick posted this site in a different section....this is a great one for KK looms!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> Jen said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.squidoo.com/search/results?q=loom+patterns#q=loom+patterns
> ...


I love your JAMMIN' KITTY!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Jen said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > Jen said:
> ...


Thanks! Rockin Kitty has her own page here on KP to guess her song list


----------



## traceydnj (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of these. Now I need a big cup of coffee and some quiet time


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

That is so pretty! Using Vanna's sparkle yarn and all the colors available you could make one for each season!


----------

